# What are the dependencies to install kernel from source?

## colag

Hi,

What are the dependencies to install kernel from source?

Minimum dependencies?

What i have known so far they are: binutils, glibc, gcc

Thanks.

----------

## ulenrich

bzip2

ncurses (make menuconfig)

vanilla|gentoo-sources

----------

## aCOSwt

 *colag wrote:*   

> What are the dependencies to install kernel from source?
> 
> Minimum dependencies?
> 
> What i have known so far they are: binutils, glibc, gcc

 

 :Shocked:  glibc  :Question:   What for ? printf("Congrats colag you did it!") ?

gcc ? well some compiler-linker of course but, fortunately, not necessarily gcc.

----------

## Dr.Willy

'make' might not be needed in a minimal kind of sense, but …

----------

## ulenrich

 *Dr.Willy wrote:*   

> 'make' might not be needed in a minimal kind of sense, but …

 

Lucky who has the time to compile every single c source of the kernel by hand  :Smile: 

----------

## ulenrich

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> gcc ? well some compiler-linker of course but, fortunately, not necessarily gcc.

 

I have heard about a coming Google summer of code project compiling the kernel with llvm clang ...

But what about the intel?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> But what about the intel?

 

http://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/article/146679/linuxkernelbuildwhitepaper.pdf

----------

## Ant P.

sys-devel/bc is needed for something related to HZ values (used to be perl, it changed in commit 70730bca1331)

----------

